# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT) تحديثات :  EMT v3.00.00 Released, Added PROG Module & Blackshark 3S,3(8+128) & VIVO Y17 etc

## mohamed73

*ADDED  (ISP/USB) Programmer Module is FREE activated, including Xiaomi, OPPO,  VIVO, Smartisan, Realme, Lenovo, Meitu, Qualcomm, MediaTek etc brands,  Supported Read Info, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Read/Erase/Write  Partition, Partition File Manager etc functions! World  first! Added Blackshark 3S/3(8+128)/HELO models, Supported  Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,Reset  ID,Partition File Manager!
ADDED VIVO V15 PRO/V17/V19 NEO/Y17  models, Supported Read Info,Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Partition File Manager!*    *  ADDED  * *PROGRAMMER MODULE:*
Following Features by EMMC ISP/USB PROG *SUPPORTED FUNCTIONS:* *- Read Info
- Factory Reset
- Reset FRP
- Read GPT
- Read Any Partition
- Erase Any Partition
- Write Any Partition
- Userdata Browser
-  Partition File Manager (Supported Online Export, Rename, Erase,  Replace, Delete files and directory of Unencrypted EXT4 partition)*  *SUPPORTED BRANDS:*
- Xiaomi
- OPPO
- VIVO
- Smartisan
- Realme
- Lenovo
- Meitu
- Qualcomm
- MTK
- Other devices also supported by "Default" Vendor  *XIAOMI MODULE:*
Following Models by USB Operations *Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Reset ID, Read GPT, Partition File Manager*
- Blackshark 3S (KLEIN)
- Blackshark 3_8+128 (KLEIN) {KLE-A0,KLE-H0}
- Blackshark HELO (NILE) {AWM-A0}  *VIVO MODULE:* Following Models by USB Operations *Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Reset ID, Read GPT, Partition File Manager* - V15 PRO (PD1832F)
- V17 (PD1948F)
- V19 NEO (PD1948) 
Following Models by USB Operations *Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Partition File Manager, Disable/Enable Screenlock*
- Y17 (PD1901F)    FIXED  
- Improved ADB Protocol for ADB Interface
- Fixed Vivo V15 PRO (PD1832F) Bugs    INFO   Function description of Programmer Module:
1).Programmer devices: Supported General EMMC ISP/USB Programmer Devices
2).Partition  File Manager (PFM): Supported Online Export, Rename, Erase, Replace,  Delete files and directory of Unencrypted EXT4 partition

----------

